
Show HN: Neofetch – A command-line system information tool written in bash 3.2+ - 2211
https://github.com/dylanaraps/neofetch
======
2211
For those interested in how far the project has come, here's the first version
of Neofetch (previously called fetch.sh).

[https://github.com/dylanaraps/neofetch/tree/90130a7e0763bffd...](https://github.com/dylanaraps/neofetch/tree/90130a7e0763bffd62c4b9ed6751a5b34913f46e)

Disclaimer: I'm the author of the project and have been working on this for
around 3 years now. The project has grown from supporting only Arch Linux to
supporting over 150 different Operating Systems and Distributions.

